# Do newborn babies need water or is milk with water sufficient ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all,

We have a newborn baby (just over a week old) and she has been crying and crying and crying...oh an screaming and screaming and screaming.

I think she is de-hydrated and suggested we give her a little water, but my OH thinks my idea is ludicrous, any thoughts on the subject ?


Regards, Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not really "into" babies, but it sounds a bit like the little girl across the street from us.

After a few months of this constant crying and constant hunger, it turned out she was allergic to cow's milk. You might mention it to your pediatrician and see if your baby can be tested for this. If that's the problem, you just switch the baby to soy milk and everything resolves itself.

A milk allergy can cause some really serious health problems if it's not caught early on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> any thoughts on the subject ?


Ask a Doctor!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I didnt give my children anything but breast milk for the first 6 months. Ok, so i was in the UK, but it isnt that hot here at this time of year! The best way to check for dehydration is by the liquidity of their poo and if their skin is saggy!

If you're bottle feeding, I dont think there's any harm in putting a tad more water in than it states on the tub!!? If you're sure that she is dehydrated

My second and third babies were screamers and out of all my kids, they were the most difficult children and grew up to be the most tenatious, stubborne but most fun well grounded adults. 

What about a dummy? babies like to suck, so why shouldnt they!??

Lets see a piccie, i love babies!

Jo


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a newborn baby (just over a week old) and she has been crying and crying and crying...oh an screaming and screaming and screaming.
> 
> ...


hi there aww how cute .. i have 3 kiddies 12 , 7 n 3 and this contant crying is sometimes down to colic ( trapped wind) . if your bubba is dehidrated check her fontile (soft spot on head) and see if it is sunken in this means dehidration but it sounds to me like colic and to heal this u need grip water and a big burp .. but also check with your gp hope this helps and good luck ..


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

My understanding is that YES they also need water, to answer your question. But as far as concerns about the crying and screaming you really should check with your GP is it could be anything, from being hungry to being too warm.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya and thanks for the replies,

The problem has only been for 2 days, so I think we can discount the allergy idea, however as Lainsy points out it could well be Colic or De-hydration or a bit of both.

The idea my friend in the UK had (and he has 2 children) was to give her water in a bottle, as opposed to milk and water. Apparently their doctor and the midwife were both against the idea, but it worked. So in their case it was de-hydration.

I will try and upload a piccy of Lucia a little later.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I never listened to Dr's or midwives, I knew my babies far better! And yes, I gave my babies cooled down boiled water between feeds......20, 18 and 16 years later, they're all fine and dandy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I never listened to Dr's or midwives, I knew my babies far better!


Yep, I agree with that! I personally chose not to give mine any extra as I was breast feeding I know that when its hot, mothers get thirstier and the extra drink a mother has, actually waters down the breast milk. Mother Nature thinks of everything doesnt she!!!! My mum used to put a bit of whiskey in my bottle when I was tiny to help me sleep - it didnt do me any harm!!!!????????

Babies are built to last. I often think back to when mine were tiny - all that worrying, fretting etc. I look at em all now and think, what on earth was I worried about.

That said, when you get to know Lucia, you'll understand what different cries mean and act accordingly!

Jo xx


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to rub brandy on my babies gums when they were teething, bonjela was useless! Can you imagine the s*** I'd get into if I did that today????? I'd be accused of child abuse!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I used to rub brandy on my babies gums when they were teething, bonjela was useless! Can you imagine the s*** I'd get into if I did that today????? I'd be accused of child abuse!



Havent times changed!! This thread is making me broody. I could so easily have another one. But my OH says 5 is too many LOL and my youngest is 11, so a bit of an age gap I suppose

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh god, no!!! I was sterilised 16 yrs ago, NEVER regretted it and NEVER felt broody since!!! LOL


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Turns out it was Colic, we bought some medicine from the local Farmacia and gave her 1 dose last night and since Lucia has been back to her sweet little tranquil self.

Thanks for all your comments and advice once again.

I would post a pic but don't know how to upload and I think the resolution from our digital camera jobby is somewhat different to the specifications for photos on here

Regards, Dave


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Turns out it was Colic, we bought some medicine from the local Farmacia and gave her 1 dose last night and since Lucia has been back to her sweet little tranquil self.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
have you tried uploading your pictures to ohotobucket? it hosts your images then gives you the code for your pic to be put onto forums.
Hope this helps
Emma


----------

